
The Massacre at Monkey Hill - nols
https://priceonomics.com/the-massacre-at-monkey-hill/
======
cpt1138
"Born in South Africa, where baboons were regarded as a pest, he had spent his
teenage years shooting the animals for bounty and dissecting their bodies for
fun. This odd adolescent hobby notwithstanding,..."

Completely changed the tone of the article from describing a scientist that
misjudged the data, to a psychopath that used the data to justify his warped
sense of the world.

------
walter_bishop
[https://priceonomics.com/the-massacre-at-monkey-
hill/](https://priceonomics.com/the-massacre-at-monkey-hill/)

"Taking a cue from German zookeepers, the London Zoological Society designed
an outdoor enclosure called Monkey Hill in 1924"

I'm confused, why would someone call a primate enclosure 'Monkey Hill in
1924'? Unless they meant: In 1924 and taking a cue from German zookeepers, the
London Zoological Society designed an outdoor enclosure called Monkey Hill.
"Ape and monkey society is built on violence and sexual dominance" and young
human society is based on football and cock-blocking.

~~~
eggman
indeed, football and cockblocking are pillars

